

Ask HN: Advice for a 2014 engineer grad to land a startup job? - johnz133

Hi HN, I just graduated from a non Stanford&#x2F;MIT&#x2F;CMU, top 20 university with a CS minor. I started programming in high school, and I always wanted to be in the Bay Area&#x27;s tech scene. I was heavily invested with a startup in college, and I thought dropping my CS major to a minor would be fine as long as I got the experience and the code to show for it.<p>But now, I haven&#x27;t gotten much luck with the job hunt in the Bay Area, especially with smaller companies. Bigger companies would sometimes bite, but I know I want to be working with the founders, side by side. Any advice for a college grad looking to break into the startup world?
======
issa
What are your skills? Areas of interest? Whatever they are, there is a meetup
group in the Bay Area that would be a great place to get started.

------
kashkhan
do you have a portfolio?

Most startups need stuff to get done quickly and fresh grads are either in
need of months of training or ( a small minority) are self starters who want
to make their own companies.

Startups usually hire friends/through connections. so until you establish a
reputation it's going to be hard to enter.

